# TNT toutes les chaines sauf M6



## moxy (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une clé Egato EYETV DE LUXE, le logiciel pour s'en servir est EYETV3.
Je capte très bien toutes les chaines de la TNT sauf M6.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
J'habite en Haute Corse.
Merci.


----------



## Rez2a (19 Mars 2009)

Salut, je peux pas vraiment t'aider pour EyeTV, mais habitant à Biguglia je peux te dire que je ne reçois pas non plus M6 par la TNT sur ma télé... par contre c'est la seule chaîne qui te manque ?
Parce que chez moi impossible de recevoir W9 par la TNT également !


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Salut, je peux pas vraiment t'aider pour EyeTV, mais habitant à Biguglia je peux te dire que je ne reçois pas non plus M6 par la TNT sur ma télé... par contre c'est la seule chaîne qui te manque ?
> Parce que chez moi impossible de recevoir W9 par la TNT également !



En général M6 et W9 sont multiplexé sur le même fréquence donc c'est normal de ne pas les avoir tout les deux.

Après c'est un problème local, vous êtes soit trop loin de l'emetteur, soit votre antenne de reception n'est pas assez grande, ou alors il vous faut un amplificateur ...

Il est branché sur quoi votre dongle TNT ?


----------



## moxy (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur le port USB de mon IMAC.

Cdlt


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

Et tu utilises une antenne de toit ou l'antenne fournie avec le dongle ? parce qu'avec celle-la, chez moi, il suffit de la déplacer de 2 cm pour passer de 60% à zéro de qualité de signal.

rappel : c'est la qualité de signal, beaucoup plus que sa puissance, qui importe. Pour ça ouvrir les préférences eyeTV, onglet matériel, sous onglet signal, et bouger l'antenne jusqu'à obtenir la meilleure reception. On peut même se faire annoncer la qualité par l'ordi, si on l'a hors de son champ de vision.

Problème dans les zones à reception perturbée : une bonne qualité sur un canal signifie souvent une mauvaise sur un autre. D'où l'interet de l'eyeTV diversity, plus chère mais plus performante grace à son double tuner.

Bonne chance


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2009)

moxy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur le port USB de mon IMAC.
> 
> Cdlt



Ca je m'en doute    Elle est bonne celle-là ! 

Non je parlais de l'autre coté du dongle : mini-antenne, antenne de toi, antenne d'intérieur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> antenne de toi



On ne dit pas "antenne de toi", on dit "ton antenne" !


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne dit pas "antenne de toi", on dit "ton antenne" !



On tape trop vite et parfois on oublie des lettres (ou des mots)


----------



## Yuls (20 Mars 2009)

Supprimé


----------



## Yuls (20 Mars 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Salut, je peux pas vraiment t'aider pour EyeTV, mais habitant à Biguglia je peux te dire que je ne reçois pas non plus M6 par la TNT sur ma télé... par contre c'est la seule chaîne qui te manque ?
> Parce que chez moi impossible de recevoir W9 par la TNT également !



Le Multiplex R4 qui contient M6,W9,NT1 et Paris Première (avec des plages en clair) est sur le canal 45, sur l'émetteur du Serra Di Pigno à Bastia.

Selon les contributeurs du forum TVNT, le problème du R4 est dû à l'offset de fréquence non-conventionnel utilisé (666.498 mhz au lieu de .166 pour les autres), car le canal 45 est proche du canal 44 de France 3 Corse analogique qui est émis beaucoup fort en puissance que le 45 en TNT. (respectivement 215 000 W pour le canal 44 et 5 000 W pour le canal 45)

Dans EyeTV 3, il faut aller dans le Menu Fenêtre/Programmes d'EyeTV. Aller dans la liste des chaines, faire clic-droit "Ajouter Chaine...", il faut rentrer les paramètres suivants :

Fréquence : 666000 khz pour le canal 45 ou essayer à 666498 khz.

Bande passante : Par défaut, le paramètre est à 8 mhz. Essayer avec 6 ou 7.

Recherche sur le réseau : essayer avec l'option cochée ou non.

Vous verrez normalement les bargraphes qualité et réception changer et le signal à "oui" et faites Ajouter.

Tenez nous au courant si la manip marche. Merci d'avance.

Pour les TV avec tuner intégré et adaptateur TNT externe, voir leurs notices respectives.

NB : Cette exception technique est dû à la cohabitation analogique/numérique dans le secteur. Il faudra attendre la fin de l'analogique en Corse maximum pour fin novembre 2011 pour retrouver un réglage standard.


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, je m'incruste dans le sujet car je possède un tuner tnt equinux Tubestick mini sur mon mac. Avec la (mini) antenne livré avec, je capte peux de chaîne donc je compte acheter une antenne d'intérieur et j'hésite entre deux modèle : 
- la ONE FOR ALL SV9365 
- la PHILIPS SDV4240

Laquelle me conseilliez-vous ? parce que j'y connais rien en antenne.

merci d'avance


----------



## Yuls (21 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Bonjour, je m'incruste dans le sujet car je possède un tuner tnt equinux Tubestick mini sur mon mac. Avec la (mini) antenne livré avec, je capte peux de chaîne donc je compte acheter une antenne d'intérieur et j'hésite entre deux modèle :
> - la ONE FOR ALL SV9365
> - la PHILIPS SDV4240
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

D'emblée, les retours d'expérience en matière d'antenne d'intérieur sur les forums consacrés à la TNT, ont montré que ces antennes design que vous avez citées (tout comme les antennes requin ou antennes plates à tarif onéreux ), ont relativement peu de directivité et surtout qui ne sont pas protégées par les échos qui peuvent défavorables à une réception convenables de la TNT.

Concrètement, je vous recommande la Visionic 36 Silver ou la Kyostar 36, dont la première est vendue chez Leroi Merlain. 






Elle dispose donc d'une grille anti-échos et devant un dipôle orientable en 8 pour la polarisation horizontale et en 00 pour la polarisation verticale. Vous la mettez évidemment en pol horizontale donc en 8. Elle dispose d'un ampli intégré, avec un bouton réglable, pour amplifier le signal. Le réglage du gain est à régler avec parcimonie en se basant sur les niveaux de qualité et de signal dans les préférences d'EyeTV pour chaque multiplex de chaines reçues => Topic TVNT Marseille-13

Vous obtiendrez de meilleurs résultats, bien évidemment en ayant une vue directe depuis une fenêtre, ou un écho noble sur l'immeuble d'en façe, en direction des émetteurs de Marseille Grande Etoile et de Pomègues (tout dépend de votre localisation autour de Marseille) tout en vous assurant que vous êtes bien dans la zone de couverture de l'un des émetteurs.

Cdt.


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2009)

J'ai la Visionic Silver 36. Excellent produit et pas cher du tout


----------



## Nitiel (21 Mars 2009)

D'abord merci,
Alors finalement j'ai prix là ONE FOR ALL SV9365, d'une part pour le design car la Visionic 36 Silver que vous me conseilliez est trop grosse pour aller mon bureau.
Je les placer en direction de Marseille, j'habite a Chateauneuf les martigues ( 30-40 Km de Marseille), je capte 40 chaînes parmi les 18 chaînes officiel de la tnt. 
Et le tubestick mini d'equinux n'ai pas compatible tnt HD je le savais avant mais bon de les capters et quelle marche pas c'est dommage.


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> D'abord merci,
> Alors finalement j'ai prix là ONE FOR ALL SV9365, d'une part pour le design car la Visionic 36 Silver que vous me conseilliez est trop grosse pour aller mon bureau.
> Je les placer en direction de Marseille, j'habite a Chateauneuf les martigues ( 30-40 Km de Marseille), je capte 40 chaînes parmi les 18 chaînes officiel de la tnt.
> Et le tubestick mini d'equinux n'ai pas compatible tnt HD je le savais avant mais bon de les capters et quelle marche pas c'est dommage.



Oui mais justement c'est une erreur de prendre une antenne parce qu'elle est jolie. En fait ce sont même celles qui sont les plus jolies qui marche le moins bien.

Si j'ai pris la Visionic Silver c'est parce que c'est la plus efficace (et il y pas mal de tests comparatifs sur le net).


----------



## Nitiel (21 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais justement c'est une erreur de prendre une antenne parce qu'elle est jolie. En fait ce sont même celles qui sont les plus jolies qui marche le moins bien.
> 
> Si j'ai pris la Visionic Silver c'est parce que c'est la plus efficace (et il y pas mal de tests comparatifs sur le net).



Je sais mais le problème c'est que la surface de mon bureau est relativement petite et la Visionic Silver 36 ainsi que la PHILIPS SDV4240 que je compter prendre ou la WISI FW 89 A aurait était trop grosse. Mais bon avec là ONE FOR ALL je capte tout et le logiciel The Tube me dit que le signale est fort malgré que je suis loin de l'émetteur.
Le seule problème maintenant est le macbook chauffe quand je regarde la TV.

Et savez-vous quand aura-t-on un EPG digne de ce non sur 3 jours voir une semaine au moins ?


PS : elle s'accorde très bien avec un MacBook, Led Cinema Display, TubeStick mini, ... car elle en aluminium, plastique blanc et noir pour les câbles.


----------



## moxy (22 Mars 2009)

Yuls a dit:


> Le Multiplex R4 qui contient M6,W9,NT1 et Paris Première (avec des plages en clair) est sur le canal 45, sur l'émetteur du Serra Di Pigno à Bastia.
> 
> Selon les contributeurs du forum TVNT, le problème du R4 est dû à l'offset de fréquence non-conventionnel utilisé (666.498 mhz au lieu de .166 pour les autres), car le canal 45 est proche du canal 44 de France 3 Corse analogique qui est émis beaucoup fort en puissance que le 45 en TNT. (respectivement 215 000 W pour le canal 44 et 5 000 W pour le canal 45)
> 
> ...



Bonjour YULS,
merci pour cette explication je vais essayer.
Cordialement.


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai une antenne externe et je recevais M6 parfaitement avec le changement de chaînes possible par les flèches du clavier.

J'ai fait la mise à jour, les flèches ne sont plus utilisables et M6 n'est plus capté.

Je recevais 31 chaînes (avec les cryptés), maintenant 21.

Faudrait que je teste avec la version du CD fournis lors de l'achat pour retrouver M6.

Comme M6 avec ces Pubs m'intéresse pas, alors j'attend.

@+


----------



## Yuls (22 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une antenne externe et je recevais M6 parfaitement avec le changement de chaînes possible par les flèches du clavier.
> 
> ...



Y a des choses que j'ai pas pigé dans votre post...

Tester avec la version du CD ça veut dire quoi ? Vous avez EyeTV Lite ou EyeTV 3.1.1 ?

Avez vous essayé d'effacer la liste des chaines complètement et de refaire un scan ?

Avez vous essayé d'effacer les prefs d'EyeTV et relancer le logiciel ?

Antenne externe c'est pas précis. C'est une antenne d'intérieur ou de toit sur la prise murale ? Logement individuel ou collectif ?

Si vous n'arrivez plus à naviguer avec les flèches via la télécommande qui s'affiche, c'est que votre liste de chaines est incomplète !

Se priver d'une chaine parce que elle présente un désintérêt d'accord, mais ça peut vous poser de gros problèmes dans le futur si d'autres chaines sont dispo sur ce canal ou d'autres chaines intéressantes sur ce multiplex R4 ( M6, W9, NT1, Paris Première (plages en clair) + ARTE HD).

Capter 31 chaines ne veut pas forcément dire quelque chose, plus d'un quart sont cryptées sur la TNT...


----------



## Yuls (22 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je sais mais le problème c'est que la surface de mon bureau est relativement petite et la Visionic Silver 36 ainsi que la PHILIPS SDV4240 que je compter prendre ou la WISI FW 89 A aurait était trop grosse. Mais bon avec là ONE FOR ALL je capte tout et le logiciel The Tube me dit que le signale est fort malgré que je suis loin de l'émetteur.
> Le seule problème maintenant est le macbook chauffe quand je regarde la TV.
> 
> Et savez-vous quand aura-t-on un EPG digne de ce non sur 3 jours voir une semaine au moins ?
> ...



Tant mieux que ca marche pour vous dans cette configuration, mais je rajouterai par rapport à ce que a dit melaure, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, tout dépend de l'emplacement et du dégagement façe à l'émetteur. La TNT ce n'est pas du GSM, ça ne se capte pas au pif. :casse:

Pour l'EPG, malheureusement faudra se contenter de ça. Sinon, j'ai entendu parler de XMLtv qui remplace bien l'EPG d'origine et le service tvtv (payant) sous EyeTV, quelqu'un à essayé ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Mars 2009)

Yuls a dit:


> Y a des choses que j'ai pas pigé dans votre post...
> 
> Tester avec la version du CD ça veut dire quoi ? Vous avez EyeTV Lite ou EyeTV 3.1.1 ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour

J'utilise eyeTV DTT de elgato.
Le CD fournis avec est la version 3

J'ai fait une mise à jour en version 3.1 (4513).

J'utilisais les flèches du clavier en version 3 pour changer les chaînes et j'avais M6, en version 3.1 ça marche plus les flèches et j'ai plus M6.

Je n'ai que la télécommande sur l'écran qui elle fonctionne.
Toutes les chaînes que tu cite avec M6, je les avaient avant et je les ai plus.

J'utilise une antenne extérieure pour la TNT fixé au mur au dessus du toit et ça marche sans problème.
En pleine campagne, sans aucune maison a moins de 100 mètres.

J'ai pas encore fait la dernière mise à jour, car faut repartir de zéro, alors quand j'aurais un moment.

@+


----------

